# Can anyone help on rabbit colour question?



## binkyminilops (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is the difference between broken butterfly and butterfly??

Does it make much difference genetically? Is one rarer than the other? Will it affect babies?

Thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

3 butterfly german lops together.









Broken butterfly









Enen is the genetic code for butterflies or broken, a rabbit carrying EnEn will be a charlie marked rabbit and a rabbit with enen will be solid colour.

To get butterflies you need to breed a broken/butterfly to a broken/butterfly but this doesn't guarantee that you will get a litter of butterflies it is pot luck really.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Bernie you stole Dylan!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

haha they do look similar but Dylan is a broken harliquen, although I did have to look twice :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> haha they do look similar but Dylan is a broken harliquen, although I did have to look twice :lol:


It made me look twice, only when I noticed yours didn't have the dark patches just the light.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

butterfly is the pattern on the nose, a broken butterfly doesnt have the full nose mask

neither is rarer then the other
the genetic code is the same, Enen

you could also breed a solid enen to a charlie EnEn, the get an entire litter of broken & butterflys however, whats what will be down to pot luck

you can also get them from breeding a solid to a broken/butterfly, but there will be less in the litter (only a 25% chance of getting any marked kits, the other 75% will be solids)

the best way to get butterflys, is to breed well marked rabbits

can i ask why you are asking?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Since we're on the topic (and I'm slightly confused as well now lil miss, I though the butterfly marking was the full body not just nose).

What are Lolly (black) and Rosie (dark brown). If its just nose marking does that make them both butterfly? Not an amazing picture but its the best of all three together showing faces.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

They are brokens Kammie


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

So is it the colour pattern covering the whole face that determines a broken/butterfly?

This is one reason I will never breed its all too confusing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

A butterfly marked rabbit should be:
Overall impression white with a regular coloured pattern. 
Back: Coloured with white shoulders and sides. 
Belly: White with a few small coloured spots over the teats. 
Ears coloured. 
Legs white. 
Coloured elbow spots. 
Head eye circles and a butterfly shape which covers the nose and top lips.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I get it. Thanks Bernie. 

An idea for a new sticky! Descriptions of the different colour patterns, I see a lot of threads asking about colour now and then.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry kammie, just easier to explain with the face mask, hard to type when you have a smelly ginger cat stealing your knee and arms!!!!


----------



## binkyminilops (Jul 23, 2011)

Im really confused

Is a broken butterfly a PEDIGREE rabbit? Can you sell it as a pedigree?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if its parents are pedigree, and both the same breed, then yes... broken butterfly is just a colour pattern

why are you asking?


----------



## binkyminilops (Jul 23, 2011)

well i breed mini lop rabbits.

I advertised one on my site WITH a picture. Someone showed interest but never came to look at it (although i highly encourage it)

Took the bunny to them last week

They now say it is not a choc butterfly as i advertised (my fault)

I call it a broken choc butterfly, they dont agree at all, and spoke to someone with 20 odd years experience who also said it wasn't a butterfly of any description.

Long and the short i refunded as apparently she said its not a pedigree.

I understand i may have mis advertised. But i dont understand how a broken butterfly is not a pedigree. Can trace ancestors back 3 generations


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

3 generatins is not a good pedigree, you should have atleast 4 generations on either side to breed from!
can i ask why you only have 3 generations? and where the origanal stock came from

can we see a picture of the rabbit in question and we will be able to help you with its colour.

there is no reason a broken butterfly can not be a pedigree


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

A broken/butterfly is a colour marking, it has nothing to do with the rabbits "pedigree" 
The only thing I can think of is a broken isn't really showable, well you can show them but they are marked on a points system so the better the markings the better the rabbit does.

Can you post a pic of said bunny please?
I'm interested.


----------

